# Welches headset?:D



## keicho (22. Februar 2014)

hey weiß nicht ob das ganz hier rein gehört, möchte aber ein wirklich gutes Headset für 40-70 euro.

was soll damit gemacht werden?

Teamspeak, Skype

Rollenspiele (aion,tera etc)

es sollte ein gutes mic haben. ich möchte das die leute mich gut und klar hören.

auserdem sollte es gut aussehen^^

habe hier ein paar Headsets, weis aber nicht ob die wirklich gut sind.

Ozone Rage 7HX 7.1 weiß - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Steelseries 5Hv2 weiß - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

danke für die hilfe


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

Keines von denn beiden genanten!
Wenn dann eine KH-Mico Kombi aus

Superlux HD-681 Evo WH
Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

und vielleicht noch eine SoKa

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

da bekommst du besseren Sound bei weniger Geld 

kannst dich hier ja etwas einlesen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html

mag es ein mod vielleicht ins Sound + HiFi Form verschieben. Danke


----------



## keicho (22. Februar 2014)

aha ok  mal angenommen ich mache lets Plays. wie hört sich die stimme da an?

auserdem,  das mit der asus xonar. aktiviert sie sich von selber? laden sich die treiber von alleine runter? oder muss ich die extra downloaden?
und kann cih die einfach so Problem los in meinen pc einbauen?

hier mein pc den ich kaufen werde:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e8bb62c07e7683f3e6511d35b6c65ef9ea695571c3


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

Kann dir nicht sagen wie die Stimme dann ist, da ich das MIC-1 nicht selber habe. Der Treiber ist auf der CD   und außerdem lohnt sich kein 4770k bei dem Mainboard dann lieber ein 4770 non k oder ein xenon um Geld zu sparen. Wenn es bei dem mobo bleibt dann ne xonar DG und nicht die DGX da diese dann an denn alten PCI Steckplatz kommt weil du mit deiner Graka die PCIE 1x verdeckst.


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

Die einzig beiden empfehlenswerten Headsets sind:
QPad QH-90 schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
QPad QH-85 schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Da stimmt die Basis und der Preis.

Dennoch würdest du mit einem normalen Stereo Köpfhörer + Mic besser fahren.
Allerdings kann ich aus erster Hand sagen das die zwei QPad Headsets besser klingen als mein Superlux daheim, kosten dafür halt mehr.

@all: Ich weiß selbst das Kopfhörer in der Regel die bessere Wahl sind, aber diese 2 Headsets sind echt nicht schlecht, vorallem für den Preis und einigen Leuten ist es halt doch zu umständlich mit einem extra Kabel + Schrumpfschlauch/Kabelbinder o.ä. daher auch mal eine gescheite Alternative zum extra Mic.^^


Edit: Für lets play's solltest du schon ein richtiges Tisch Micro verwenden, nicht so n integriertes, die sind nur richtig gut bei sehr teuren Headsets.
bspw. sowas hier: the t.bone SC 440 USB Podcast Bundle 2


----------



## Panagianus (22. Februar 2014)

Lass bei hwv bauen


----------



## keicho (22. Februar 2014)

welchen Mainboard empfielst du mir denn? waldemare?
oder reicht das?
Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3
oder das?
AsRock Z87 Pro 3


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

Die frage ist willst du denn überhaupt übertakten wenn nein ist ein 4770k absolut unnütz!


----------



## keicho (22. Februar 2014)

ne möchte ich net. ist die 4770k den gleichgut wie die 4770 ohne k wenn man die nicht übertakt?^^
oder sollt ich dan gleich zum Xeon greifen.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

also der einzige unterschied von 4700k und non k is der offene Multiplikator der sich aber er mit nen Z-Borad vernünfig ausnutzen lässt.
der Xeon is eigentlich fast gleich nur das bei ihm die Integrierte GraKa fehlt.

ein Preislicher unterschied von ca 70€ und da wären dann schon mal ein besserer KH drin


----------



## keicho (22. Februar 2014)

ok  dan pack ich die Xeon rein. die hatt ich vorher auch drinne. dacht aber der 4770k gibt nomma n extra boost  naja egal hallo Xeon und danke dir für deine hilfe )
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2203f4fffeaaadd822361bf08295e24a5051eeea2bb04


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

mMn sparst du zuviel an denn falschen Sachen aber bei andern die nich so wichtig sind gibts du zuviel aus ^^

hier mal ne kleine Zusammenstellung von mir basierend auf deiner aber muss es unbedingt MF sein?

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220956688b8c54d6ee900aff5896d88835a16de1a9b89


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab mal deine Liste überarbeitet, sowie ich denke, das dass passt und und "übertriebene" Sachen wegrationalisiert (bspw. oversized Netzteil, Kühler und dergleichen)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22017e19e1c371db32cde918fea85bb2b392089f9568c


Edit: Nimm bitte die DGX, mit PCIe Slot, nicht die DG mit veralteter PCI Schnittstelle, wenn schon.
Verwirf nicht soviel unnötiges. Der Arbeitsspeicherpeicher ist am Ende egal, nimm n günstigen DDR3 1600er im 2er Kit und gut.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

Das Problem bei denn H-Board is leider das sie meist nur 2 PCI-E 1x haben und die Graka einen verdeckt und die über der Graka mir Persönlich zu nah dran is 
aber wenn es dem TE nix ausmacht kann er es gern machen oder du nimmst das Board

http://geizhals.at/de/asrock-h87-pro4-90-mxgpa0-a0uayz-a940316.html

also ungefähr so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220680a35662a31378aa24bc5ca053a8337b2d2f8983d


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Das Problem bei denn H-Board is leider das sie meist nur 2 PCI-E 1x haben und die Graka einen verdeckt und die über der Graka mir Persönlich zu nah dran is


 
Und weswegen ist die dir zu nahe? Die Karte ist im Single Slot desgin, das passt wunderbar, glaub mal. 
Zur Not steckst sie eben in den verbleibenden PCIe x16, is doch kein Thema.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Und weswegen ist die die zu nahe? Die Karte ist im Single Slot desgin, das passt wunderbar, glaub mal.
> Zur Not steckst sie eben in den verbleibenden PCIe x16, is doch kein Thema.


 
dann hat er aber nur noch PCIe 2.0 16x (im 4x mode) und nicht PCIe 3.0 16x.


----------



## Jeretxxo (22. Februar 2014)

Also das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären.

Die Grafikkarte hat immernoch PCIe x16 3.0 auch wenn in dem anderen PCIe x16 (elektrisch x4) 2.0 eine Karte steckt, da die Lanes nur mit den anderen PCIx x1 2.0 geteilt werden, ich weiß nicht wirklich wie du darauf kommst, ich hab mir auch eben nochmal ein Handbuch von beiden Boards geladen und kann in keiner Dokumentation irgendwas finden was deine These untermauern würde.

Die Soundkarte braucht sowieso nur PCIe 2.0 x1


----------



## WaldemarE (22. Februar 2014)

Ha lol hab mich verlesen  dachte du meinst die Graka in denn 2. PCIe 16x Slot und nicht die Soka -.- das ist natürlich auch möglich


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2014)

Ein Rezept für ein tolles Headset:


1 zalman zm-mic 1
1 superlux hd 681
1 logilink usb ventilator
1 rolle schwarzes isotape
5-10 schmale kabelbinder

mit kneifzange ventilator und usbstecker von schwanenhals knipsen, enden bischen eindrücken und mit isotape umwickeln, weil scharfe kanten

mit kleiner säge oder scharfem messer den clip vom mic abhobeln, überstand mit bischen schleifpapier glätten

mic mit isotape am ende vom schwanenhals fixieren, kabel in regelmäßigen windungen drumrumlegen, dann vorm spiegel schauen, wie man den mic-arm gern vorm mund hätte,
position an kh markieren, dann schwanenhals mit kleinen kabelbindern an kh fixieren (4-6 sollten machen dass er fest sitzt), evtl nicht-mic-ende des schwanenhals mit iso umwickeln,
damit er nicht aus den kabelbindern rausflutschen kann

da das mikrokabel ein bischen länger ist kleine schlaufe legen, an kh fixieren, dann beide kabel in die gleiche richtung verdrehen, aneinander halten, oben und unten mit kabelbindern aneinander
festmachen (nicht direkt an den klinkensteckern, die müssen bischen leine haben falls die ports mal weiter voneinander weg sind), loslassen und zusehen wie die beiden sich zu
einem schönen kabelstrang umeinander wickeln, evtl kann man die kabelclips vom zalman noch am kh-kabel festmachen oder evtl noch nen kabelbinder in die mitte des kabels tun,
dank torsionsspannung müsste es aber auch so ein hübscher kabel'zopf' bleiben..... et voila, headset mod. kosten mit allem: unter 30€ , arbeitszeit für alles: ca. 30 minuten


----------

